# Future Destines SF Anthology



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

*FUTURE DESTINIES*

Visit worlds from other realms. The stark reaches of deep space where alien technology flirts with human technology . . . far future glimpses of earth where oceans rule and what is left of mankind are but small vestiges . . . near future glimpses of holographic media . . . solar power that politics would try to break . . . trials of teens growing up on a faraway planet . . . a fabulous AI device that can talk and think, and for all intents and purposes seems infallible . . .

LibraryThing giveaway till May 4!

This SF collection is a 250 page anthology. Several stories have been adapted to soundtrack/movie quality format on booktrack (4+/5 ratings): a fun (and free way) to get introduced to the anthology. The episodes can be read here: The Jisil-ou-az-lar, Phane, The Movie Maker, Audra, Flowerfly, The Brain Machine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Chris, and congratulations on your books! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog posting: *Exploring the Art of Adventure Writing . . .
*: http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/08/on-adventure-writing.html

Tournament at Bergum and
Tempting Yerva have gone free on kindle!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interviews with the author:
http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/blog/2011/09/01/chris-turner-author-interview-2/
http://indieviews.wordpress.com/

*Fantastic Realms* and *Future Destinies* are currently undergoing reviews by various review bloggers. I will post them when they are available.

The following e-books have recently gone free on kindle:

The Brain Machine
A Simple Lens
The Dragon of Skar (novella!)
Sundered Lineage
Magical Entities Are Not For Sale


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog posting: *Compelling World-building-Luck or Craft? . . .
*: http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/09/world-building-at-its-most.html

Visit LibraryThing for free giveaways of Fantastic Realms and Future Destinies anthologies:
http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate#


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Fantastic Realms and Future Destinies are out in paperback!

http://www.amazon.com/Fantastic-Realms-Chris-Turner/dp/0987737406
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Destinies-Chris-Turner/dp/0987737414


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Fantastic Realms goodreads ebook giveaway until Sep 30

http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/662364-heroic-fantasy-anthology-giveaway-until-9-31-11


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interview with the author:

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog Posting: Writing winning dialog in fiction

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/10/writing-winning-dialog-in-fiction.html


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

Wish I had this energy.
Norm 
(crap, almost used an emoticon. I hate emoticons)


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Norm:
I appreciate the humour.  And since you can't do the emoticon thing,    !

Your books look pretty hilarious (covers say a lot).  Am checking them out..cheers


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Enchantress of Rurne giveaway : this is a dark fantasy tale from the Fantastic Realms collection. Get it at LibraryThing, until Oct 21!

http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate#

(do a search for Chris Turner on the page to find all my giveaways)


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guests post on *Fantastic realms*

http://nyxbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-giveaway-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Author interview:

http://hampton-networks.com/book-reviews/welcome-chris-turner/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Author interview:

http://prehysteriaimprints.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog Posting: Editing : Writer's bane or necessity?

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/editing-writers-bane-or-necessity.html


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Hurrah for SF!  Just grabbed "The Brain Machine" -- Thanks!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Steverino:  Double Hurray!  I picked up samples of "New world" & "Outrageous fortune".  Looking good.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Author interview:

http://indieviews.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/20/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guest post on my blog:

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-brian-poor.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guest post:

http://escapeinabook.blogspot.com/2011/11/guest-postgiveaway-on-sf-short-story.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interview:

http://greatmindsthinkaloud.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-with-author-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy holidays!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Best wishes in new year!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New SF booktrack release Audra, from Future Destinies


...alien horror, alien planets, space battles...


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Creating soundtracks for books. New blog post, introducing authors to a new way of promoting ebooks.

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2015/03/creating-soundtracks-for-books.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

My booktrack author page:

http://innersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Follow me on Twitter:

https://twitter.com/MagicInnersky


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

LibraryThing giveaway of Future Destinies till May 4!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Only a few days left for LibraryThing giveaway of Future Destinies (till May 4)!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New book cover for Future Destinies' SF Creature Feature, "Audra"


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

That is a very interesting-looking ship on the cover, a sci-fi fan like me would have to stop to look at it closely.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi geronl, yeah, the ship is cool. And the story is even cooler. Check it out for free on booktrack with a soundtrack.
A good intro to Future Destinies.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Chris Turner said:


> Hi geronl, yeah, the ship is cool. And the story is even cooler. Check it out for free on booktrack with a soundtrack.
> A good intro to Future Destinies.


That is cool. I will have to see the rest later.. Is that a pay site?


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

geronl said:


> That is cool. I will have to see the rest later.. Is that a pay site?


There's a mix of paid and free reads on booktrack. All mine are free here. Authors can choose if they want to set a price or keep it free.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

_"And that boys and girls, is all for today. Holographic movie-making is not a study for the weak of heart, or the upstart who thinks he can bluff his way through film making." A condescending smirk passed across the lecturer's face. "A handful of you will succeed-no more than that." The last words impressed the necessary fear in most of the first years._

-- From "The Movie Maker" from "Future Destinies"


----------

